# sshd -> correct key but not from a permitted host problem

## hanj

I'm starting to see this on several boxes. I run offsite backups using dirvish, and I connect via SSH to these boxes. Now in my logs I'm starting to see something like this:

```
sshd[4724]: Authentication tried for xxxx with correct key but not from a permitted host (host=xxxx, ip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx).
```

I tried adding the hostname to the key, but the message continues:

```
from="hostname,xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
```

I'm running the following openssh on all boxes:

```
net-misc/openssh-5.5_p1-r2  USE="pam tcpd -X -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -static"
```

Any ideas?

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## bjlockie

 *hanj wrote:*   

> I'm starting to see this on several boxes. I run offsite backups using dirvish, and I connect via SSH to these boxes. Now in my logs I'm starting to see something like this:
> 
> ```
> sshd[4724]: Authentication tried for xxxx with correct key but not from a permitted host (host=xxxx, ip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx).
> ```
> ...

 

Regenerate a key and put the pub on the remote box.

----------

## cwr

Well, you could start by checking the known_hosts file, but it would be

nice to know why the setup has suddenly changed.

Will

----------

## cach0rr0

you using /etc/hosts.allow and/or /etc/hosts.deny ?

----------

